# How big is a four horse trailer?



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a four horse trailer and have found a couple that people "claim" are for four horses. But they seem mighty small to me.

Can someone with a four horse trailer please measure the length and width of the floor so I can get an idea of how big I should be looking at? 

It would probably make sense to say whether it's slant or straight load, gooseneck or bumper pull.

Responses from multiple people would be appreciated!

thanks!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

the sizes vary on each brand of trailer also some people convert straight loads to slants sometimes. You can look up some actual trailer makers like trails west or featherlight or morgan built and they may have some nice ones to give you an idea on size.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

A 4-horse straight load w/ 2 in the front and 2 in the back should be 20 feet as a minimum for full sized horses. Bigger horses and you will want more length.


----------



## madmantrapper (Nov 30, 2009)

Horse Trailers - Bumper Pull Horse Trailers - 9409 Horse Trailer

Look Here


----------

